# can-am outlander 1000 tire selection



## hulk (May 27, 2015)

Depending on the budget we need to get a new set of tires for the outlander. Had mud tires on last year and they worked so so, I want tracks but need to have a tire option as well.

this is a play/work machine


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Big Horns?

for off the hip.

what type of Mud tires did you have

What is the terrain that the machine is used in?
and percentage of time in that terrain?

swamp? gooey or soupy?

Hard Pack trail? soft sand trail?

rocky trail?
timber land and hills up/down side hill runs as well?

snow 

my break down for atv use is

20% swamp usage gooey stuff
30% Timber trails mix of soft sandy soil and hard pack with loose rocks scattered on top. Most important to me have big Hill climb with small trailer loaded with firewood and many cross trails so need sidewall stability.
35% snow removal duty so need great traction on packed down snow on gravel drive.
15% ride in deep snow.

I have 3 atvs with the following Tires.

Honda foreman 450 with Maxxis Mudzilla's, Best in the swamp Ok in other areas.
Honda foreman 450 with Titan 589 Best in timber trails and the hill climb with firewood trailer good in snow, 
Honda Rancher with good year Mud runners good on timber trails and the hill climb good in the swamp as well.

to get a good answer you need more details as to what your asking the tires to due.

also what brand of tracks due you want to get?

good luck


----------



## hulk (May 27, 2015)

I want a set of tires just for snow removal. I have a set of factory rims.

I currently have outlaws and only use them for play.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you still have the stock tires? 

Stock tires and tire chains will trump all. I have stock tires at 20% tread and tire chains and they out push the 589's or the mudzilla's without any problems at all.

what is the surface your plowing on?

if its nice asphalt the chains will leave marks if you spin the tires. but if its gravel or older cement you wont hardly notice the marks left by the tire chains.

if tire chains are out. 

Im still gonna say Big Horns.

if your short on the $$ for them.
due a search on your local CL and find some stock tires for it and they will probably perform up to %70 of what the big horns can due.

also due you plow on already packed down snow or due your plowing before the snow has been drove on?


----------



## hulk (May 27, 2015)

sublime68charge;2004251 said:


> you still have the stock tires?
> 
> Stock tires and tire chains will trump all. I have stock tires at 20% tread and tire chains and they out push the 589's or the mudzilla's without any problems at all.
> 
> ...


Part of our contract is to visit the sites min 3 times a day. We do other stuff besides snow removal.

All the sites are on the same street, we just figure our employee that is visiting these sites could use the plow to clean some of the areas before our full crew comes in.

Main entrance, handicap parking to name a few.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

so the machine is snow clean up at plowed account's.

how big are the sites you have to visit?

is this being driving from site to site or loaded up on a trailer?

How many miles are you putting on during a winter plowing season?

still gonna say go with the Big Horn tires will give good snow traction and good wear on the pavement.

how about a pic of your quad and plow setup?

thanks and good luck


----------

